# Smoked a little bit of cheese



## TNJAKE (Feb 8, 2020)

Been planning a cheese smoke for a while now but the mild winter has kept me from doing it. Woke up Friday morning to this and decided the time was perfect 






We have been buying cheese now for a while for this smoke and managed to gather 30lbs. My mom had 10lbs for me as well but the snow prevented her from bringing it which turned out to be a blessing because I was short on smoker room. Heres what I smoked.......





Cut it all up and laid it on cooling racks





Had to do this in 3 separate batches on the smoker. Smoked for 3hrs per batch using apple wood in my amazen tube. Total time for 30lbs of cheese was 9hrs. Smoker was around 50° for the duration. Heres a couple of action shots.










After the 3rd batch went in I tasted some from the first batch which had been sitting outside for 6hrs and it was delicious. Heres the final product.....





The cheese took on some really great color. Rested in the fridge for 24hrs. Wiped off the sweat afterward and vac sealed.  65 bags of cheese. Gonna give away to friends and family and enjoy the rest over the summer. Sitting in the fridge to mellow a bit for a couple of weeks.





Thanks for looking


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Feb 8, 2020)

Thats some sexy cheese


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks awesome Jake. Some of my favs there too the Seriously Sharp, Jarlsberg , Le Gruyere  and Kerrygold are all high on my list. The Black Diamond tops the list!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 8, 2020)

Heck Yea Jake!  Good looking cheese!

Dave


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 8, 2020)

Looks like you're a Sam's club member!

That Irish cheddar on the bottom left doesn't take smoke too well, but it's still a great cheese.. I cracked some at Christmas which was about a year after it was smoked and I was disappointed with the absorbtion of smoke, but the cheese was still quite good.

The flamin jack next to it is just a good darn cheese. Takes smoke well enough (not as good as a traditional cheddar mind you), and has a great pepper flavor through out. 

Good by the slice on a cheese tray, even better smoked and shredded and used as a feature cheese in like a Mac, or some other dish where melty cheese is the star :-)


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 9, 2020)

Looks awesome Jake and lots of good eating


----------



## tropics (Feb 9, 2020)

nice batch of cheese 
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Feb 9, 2020)

Cheese looks great Jake, but after 5 years in the NW suburbs of Chicago (a long time back) I saw enough snow to last me a lifetime. Wouldn't break my heart in the least if I never see another snowflake. Hats off to you folks that have the fortitude to live in a climate like that    Now for the wait....

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 9, 2020)

Wow done in a big way for sure #30. Will for sure last a while. A great looking smoke Jake.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Heck Yea Jake!  Good looking cheese!
> 
> Dave


Thanks dave. Was a fun smoke


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Looks like you're a Sam's club member!
> 
> That Irish cheddar on the bottom left doesn't take smoke too well, but it's still a great cheese.. I cracked some at Christmas which was about a year after it was smoked and I was disappointed with the absorbtion of smoke, but the cheese was still quite good.
> 
> ...


Yeah most of it came from Sam's. I think the dubliner is great smoked. I could eat pounds of the flaming jack lol. Thanks for the like


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Cheese looks great Jake, but after 5 years in the NW suburbs of Chicago (a long time back) I saw enough snow to last me a lifetime. Wouldn't break my heart in the least if I never see another snowflake. Hats off to you folks that have the fortitude to live in a climate like that    Now for the wait....
> 
> Robert


Lol we barely get snow so was a fun day to smoke cheese. Thanks for the like!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow done in a big way for sure #30. Will for sure last a while. A great looking smoke Jake.
> 
> Warren


Thanks Warren


----------

